# Last day



## engsetters (Dec 31, 2005)

Went out to the cedar swamp with the hounds today for the last time until next fall. A no gun run, just let the hound run. A buddy and I had four hounds on the ground running their harts out. Watched them on the garmin tracker. They opened up and ran three hours non stop with the rabbit running a 100 to 400 yard circles. When they were done they came back soak and wet. What a great time to here their music and they had a bath in swamp water.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a great day! Sure is a sweet sound when a pack is on a rabbit. 

Lee


----------

